# Fiat Ducato ? alternator problem



## Jacana851 (Dec 17, 2011)

Can anyone help?

I have a 2007 Fiat Ducato 2.3 based Adria Twin campervan with 76k miles on the clock that seems to have developed an alternator problem this week.
Starts the engine OK, but then the battery light comes on and the engine revs increase much higher that normal.  I tried the AA as I had homestart coverage, but the AA man was pretty clueless, however when he ran jump leads from his alternator accross to my van the engine revs on my van went back to normal.
So I assume it is an alternator fault- anyone have any more of an idea- could it just be alternator brushes?

I can't find a workshop manual for Fiat Ducato of this late a model -does anyone know how one gets to the alternator to take it off???

Steve


----------



## al n sal (Dec 17, 2011)

if its like my ducato, although mine is much older being from 2000, to get to mine you have to put the front wheels on ramps and crawl right under the van, feet sticking out the front, then the alternator is on the back of the engine above and forward of the cross member, its a pig to get to you have to reach up, over and then forward. mine is anyway.it is doable though.


----------



## Jacana851 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Fiat Ducato alternator*

Thanks for the reply al n sal.
Looks like that's what I'll have to do. It's going to be a cold and horrible job this time of year!


----------



## caspar (Dec 17, 2011)

Exactly the same on mine - up on the ramps and crawl under. Obviously take the sensible precautions of doing it on flat ground and chocking wheels just in case.


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you not take a reading with a multimeter first to see what the voltage output is.


----------



## Jacana851 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Fiat alternator problems*

Yea - I have already put a meter on it and there is no output from the alternator.

Steve


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 18, 2011)

So now we know it's a definate fault you have two choices, either take it to a garage and have it serviced, did this when mine went kapput. The charged £42 to replace the bushes, bearing and a couple of other small bits or you should be able to source a complete kit to do it yourself from somewhere like a main dealer or even ebay. 
If you can get a model number and make from the alternator that would be a start.


----------



## al n sal (Dec 18, 2011)

when i first had probs with my alternator, i took it to what i thought was a reputable service place, been there for years....and back again and again......new probs each time. cost in the end about a ton. and still failing found out that was a dodgy scammer well known to the trade for all the wrong reasons, but looked the part.
in the end after lots of arguing, just bought a new upgraded alternator over 100 amp jobby, from a good supplier, (old one about 75amp, well under powered anyway), cost £145.00 wish i had bought it in the first place. but hey ho live and learn. 

now good amount of power going to LB's.


----------



## Bernard Jones (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacana851 said:


> I can't find a workshop manual for Fiat Ducato of this late a model -does anyone know how one gets to the alternator to take it off???
> 
> Steve



I have since posted a link to a free Fiat Ducato X2/50 workshop manual in the 'Motorhome Knowlege Base' forum of this website.
Getting to the alternator is more time consuming than difficult.
You just have to unbolt and remove the front panels.


----------



## Jacana851 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Problem resolved.*

Thanks to those who replied. I managed to get the alternator off- quite a tricky manoevre from underneath, after having to also move the steering pump to get enough room to wiggle the alternator out.
I did some bench testing onthe alternator and it was faulty so I purchased a new Lucas 100 amp replacement alternator for £130. With the new alternator re-fitted everything is working fine now.

Steve


----------



## winchman (Jan 13, 2012)

Just for your info I have seen this several times when its been a bad earth from the chassis to engine, this then damages the alt, so its worth checking your earths on the battery and body just incase.


----------

